# Trawler catches Sub off the IOM



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like this one got away !
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-32337928


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

A case for trawlers to carry depth charges?

Taff


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day stevekelly.sm..today.03:42.#1.trawler catches sub off the I.O.M.interesting link.it can be dangerous deep sea fishing,do they get a bonus for the catch,great post regards ben27


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

No point in landing such a catch here - too big to fit into either of the remaining smokehouses.


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

Reading the link in OP's first thread, I noticed this item and no one has seen fit to remark on it.http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-27281416 Fancy going down with 3 women in a submarine ? [=P]


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Kaiser Bill said:


> Reading the link in OP's first thread, I noticed this item and no one has seen fit to remark on it.http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-27281416 Fancy going down with 3 women in a submarine ? [=P]


Without wishing to be ungracious, in this case I think not! Sadly, they do not meet my expectations as mermaids! *OK, I'll get my coat*


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Varley said:


> No point in landing such a catch here - too big to fit into either of the remaining smokehouses.


And probably doesn't conform to EU fishing Directives. Should have been thrown back.


----------

